# Disapointing stay



## Robnsunny (Aug 11, 2007)

I am not posting this to provoke an argument, but to warn others who might consider the same things important in a resort that we do. I'll post it as review soon as well.

I realize that many people love OLCC. They are apparently looking for something different than we are. We recently returned from a stay in a 3BDR in the East Village (86826). This is only the second resort in almost 20 years of timesharing that we would not wish to return to. 

The unit was in near new condition and was sufficiently large, although no larger than most other 3BDR units we've stayed in. It was clean and well equiped. It was on the second floor overlooking one of the smaller pools. River Island looked nice although with the pool next door there was no need to get in the car to go to it, especially considering the rental fee for the tubes.

The problems:

1. The tub was too small, smaller than my soaking tub at home. there was a molded seat at one end that made it uncomfortable to slide down into it. This seat was too narrow for wife so the tub, which is usually one of our main relaxations on vacation went mostly unused.

2. The table was too small for more than 6. This is indequate for a unit designed to sleep 10. We had 9 there for part of the week (we did not feel crowded otherwise).

3. There was no DVD player. When we called to request one to play the ones we had brought, we were told that they couldn't supply them for such a large resort.

4. No grill. We knew this going in but was still missed.

5. The fitness center in East Village was tiny to the point of claustrophobia. I used the one at River Island instead. They had a decent number and selection of aerobic machines but I don't do aerobics when I'm spending a lot of the days walking around parks. They also had a range of weight machines but no free weights. Most resorts I've stayed at have a set of dumbells and an adjustable bench or 2. It's much easier to get a light workout with free weights than unfamiliar machines.

6. We were awakened before 7 AM Monday, Wednesday and Friday by the noise of lawnmowers on the golf course. We realize that courses have to be maintained before the golfers tee off, but we've stayed at other golf resorts without this problem. Perhaps they had better soundproofing. Tuesday we were awakened before 7 AM by a gas trimmer being used on the bushes around the pool immediately outside our bedroom window. When my wife protested, they simply moved to the other side of the pool and disturbed the people in the other building. There was no good reason to be working near the buildings that early.

Some of these are just picking nits and we'd overlook them except for the larger problems. Given the number of resorts in the area that we've been quite happy with, we see no need to deal with a unit that is less than we want and being awakened so early on vacation.


----------



## LGinPA (Aug 11, 2007)

Please excuse my ignorance, but what resort is OLCC? 
Thanks


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 11, 2007)

You are not alone - we were there a few years ago, and will never go back.


----------



## Sandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Orange Lake Country Club, one of the largest timeshares, near Orlando Fl


----------



## gretel (Aug 11, 2007)

*Golf course*

We had the same issue with the lawn mowers at OLCC waking us up!  Since then, I've made it a point to request a room away from the golf course where ever we stay.  Nevertheless, we were on the course at Presidential Villas in Myrtle Beach and didn't have a problem.  I wonder if OLCC knows this is an issue?  I didn't complain when I was there nor did I mention it on the comment card.  Now I know I should have.

For the record, I enjoyed OLCC a bit more than you did.  It isn't on my list of return places but it isn't on the "No way" list either.  I wouldn't return to Sheraton Vistana (and many other Tuggers really like it there).  To each his (or her) own!


----------



## LGinPA (Aug 11, 2007)

Sandy said:


> Orange Lake Country Club, one of the largest timeshares, near Orlando Fl


Oh, thank you. It must be an RCI TS.  We're only with II, so I never heard of it.


----------



## JLB (Aug 11, 2007)

Very similar to the conditions I have posted about before, especially the noise, which starts way too early, around 5:00 AM.  Last Christmas week we were unfortunately placed between two greens.  Between the small engines and my MIL's snoring!!!! . . . 

Still, it was nearly where we wanted to be, with just a short walk to one of the (more) intimate pools, those in the EV.

It is a big, busy, trafficy, noisy, and (if you bother to look) dirty place.

And, yes, some folks just love it.  So be it.

At least it sounds like you didn't have to persevere an east wind.  Phew!

We spent some time over at Disney that week and the week before, at the DVC resorts, and we understand now why folks like to be there.


----------



## JLB (Aug 11, 2007)

Being in the golf course business  , I can tell you that nothing you can say is going to stop that golf course noise.  They are doing what they have to do when they have to do it.



gretel said:


> I wonder if OLCC knows this is an issue?


----------



## dgdbloe (Aug 12, 2007)

We just returned from Fl- own at OLCC had a week booked there and a week at HVC-sea world  -  due to parent issue-cut vaction short and only stayed at HVC- we had gas trimmer noises 3days very early-before 8.  We were awake and ready for the day so didn't bother us-did hear people complaining though.
We went to OLCC for a day to check out new lazy river-  I was impressed- tubes were $6 for the day and even though there were 4 of us-we only really needed 2 as kids(teens) liked going around w/o tubes or playing pool volleyball. I think overall they did a great job there.
When we were at guest relations to get our 1 day parking pass- there were a lot of people in there complaining about problems with units and public areas.  I was almost embarassed to say we owned there.
With a complex that size  there are going to be problems -my theory is- it's not home,I'm not working and as long as I don't have bugs in unit-  I can pretty much live with anything else or put a request in for it to behandled.  We went on this vacation 3mths after my dad passed(who I took care of for a very long time) and right after my mom was diagnosed with Alzheimers- so any problems we had with our unit at HVC seemed minor to me but may have been major issues with someone else
I know people going on vacation expect it to be perfect.
  We didn't have the sunny Florida weather I was expecting( only 2 full sunny days out of 11) who do I complain to?


----------



## JLB (Aug 12, 2007)

Perhaps you were not around, but when I posted the same info after our stay in Jan, 2004, about some of the problems that others were having, about the very long _problem_ line at check-in and about an owner who was having unit problems when I was trying to do _express_ check-out (pay the .75 phone charge), bending over backwards to point out that we did not have the same problems, a donneybrooke ensued here on TUG, and some ill will concerning posting about OLCC has continued since. 

It is a touchy subject here. 

I was labeled a HOL (Hater of Orange Lake), although I had never said that we disliked the place, and our history there goes back to it being our very first tour almost 20 years ago, the week we bought our first week.

Unfortunately, you can tell from the wording of some posts on this site that non-owners are still considered by some to have lesser status than owners, less of a right to talk about their resort.

That is unfortunate.

On the other hand, there are several owners who are regulars here who do not object to constructive criticism.  They seem to able to contribute without taking things personally and being overly-defensive.

Of course, over the years I have met many owners personally, mostly as we sat in a hot tub and talked, and I have never met anyone I didn't get along with.  Most of them were totally clueless to what was going on at OL, but they have all been nice.

The fact is that it is a big place and some things fall through the cracks because of that.  When a large number of people do anything, some will have a bad experience.  If you are one of them, and it messes up your vacation, it does not matter to you that almost everyone else had a good vacation.

Me and mine are not jacked sideways about staying at OL again, but it doesn't have much to do with OL.  Personally, a little bit of mouse goes a long way for me, and 20 years of it has me just about moused out.     The younger generation(s)  in my family, the ones who are not moused out, prefer to stay at Disney in traditional vacation accomodations.  They are not impressed by a 3-bedroom unit a OL or the concept of timesharing.  They like daily towel service, someone to make their beds, clean up their mess, dump their trash, Disney meals, Disney transportation, Disney perks, and to be right there on property.

In short, when they are on vacation they like to vacation, and dislike being required to do household chores.



dgdbloe said:


> When we were at guest relations to get our 1 day parking pass- there were a lot of people in there complaining about problems with units and public areas.


----------



## Robnsunny (Aug 12, 2007)

Just to be clear, I'm aware that some of the things I mention are nit picking and our vacation was not ruined. OL is on our do not return list primarily because the is such a wide choice in Orlando that it is easy to be picky.

After 2 straight years of Orlando, we're scheduling something different for next year anyway. Our typical gap between Orlando trips is 3-4 years.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you didn't fully enjoy your stay at OLCC.  Like Jim, I had commented earlier about my trip last December where for the first time since I had been staying there I had been awoke early in the morning to the sounds of lawn movers.  I had been staying on the first floor in a 3-bedroom unit in the East Village (building 86400).  I can understand the need to start early in the morning during the summer months, but it made no sense to start so early in December.

I also think the days of VHS machines are over and should be replaced.  Hopefully this will be done in the next couple years as the units are refreshed.  The fitness center near the new pool in the East Village is larger than many that I have seen but make no mistake, it is a small room and it should have been made larger.  The one at River Island is more complete.  I had hoped that the new pool would be larger and it would make 4 major pool areas at OLCC, one for each village, but the pools in the East Village are not designed for the same purpose as the West Village pool area, Splash Lagoon, or River Island.   It will be interesting to see if OLCC adds another pool complex as it grows.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 12, 2007)

Gary, I still want a VCR in a timeshare.   I take tapes and record can't miss shows that we like to watch in the evenings, when we are tired out!  I hope when they add DVD players, they keep the old VCR's too.  They already have them, so why get rid of them.

At home we have the DirectTV satellite dish with a Digital Video Recorder and have had this luxury for five years now.  I wonder when timeshares are going to offer this convenience?  It would sure be nice to just hit record and not worry about missing shows.


----------



## charford (Aug 12, 2007)

We stayed in East Village back in March, in a 2 bedroom. There was a DVD player in the unit at that time, so it's odd that there wasn't one in yours.

I agree with you about the golf course noise though. 7 a.m. is just too early to be woken up on vacation! Perhaps they shouldn't have built the buildings right up to the edge of the course! I've stayed in golf course front properties before and didn't have this problem.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 12, 2007)

We also stayed at the East Village in a 3BR unit around 2002 if the memory serves me right. I remember it just opened not long before. The unit was great, but you are right the dining table only seated 6. I found out later that most of the 3BR timeshare units only have dining table seated for 6. WorldMark resorts came to mind since I own there. I also remember the early morning lawn-mowing noise...Still, if I am guaranteed to be assigned in a 3BR unit in the East Village again, I'll take it in a heartbeat! Isn't it great that we all have different preferences and fondnesses about properties? Otherwise, it will be even more difficult to exchange into these resorts.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi all, 

In the 3 bedroom unit there were a couple of barstools at the counter. In the front bedroom there was an additional table and chairs. 

We liked OLCC. We're going back for two weeks next year.

We didn't like lack of computer access. We did think that they charge too much for the tubes at the lazy river.

Kathleen


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 12, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Gary, I still want a VCR in a timeshare.   I take tapes and record can't miss shows that we like to watch in the evenings, when we are tired out!  I hope when they add DVD players, they keep the old VCR's too.  They already have them, so why get rid of them.
> 
> At home we have the DirectTV satellite dish with a Digital Video Recorder and have had this luxury for five years now.  I wonder when timeshares are going to offer this convenience?  It would sure be nice to just hit record and not worry about missing shows.



Cindy,

The units at River Island have a combination VHS and DVD so you can play both.  At the moment, that would be the way to go.  But realistically, I believe, most people view DVDs rather than VHS although I can see the use for both.  When the VHS tapes wear out, I can't see them replacing the tapes with tapes but with DVDs.  There will be a point in the not-so-distant future where there is a desire (need) to switch to HDTV.  I've also had the Digital Video Recorder (TIVO) and have wondered when hotels and timeshares would have these as standard items as well.


----------



## JLB (Aug 13, 2007)

That's pretty much the way I have always been.  That despite the drawbacks, I would still like to be in EV near one of the poolplexes.

I think the reason is that once you get back there it sorta feels like you really are in a separate resort and if a poolplex and hottub is handy, that gives it that separate resort feeling, too.

There is the traffic from the toolroad, which is not all that bad, and to be expected in Orlando, but there is much less vehicle traffic going to fro on the OL roads.

It ends at the EV, so it is a destination rather than something lots of folks drive through to get to their destination.



LisaH said:


> Still, if I am guaranteed to be assigned in a 3BR unit in the East Village again, I'll take it


----------



## JLB (Aug 13, 2007)

We used the business center in the WV clubhouse, and it was always pretty busy.



Kathleen said:


> We didn't like lack of computer access.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 13, 2007)

One of the nicest things about the resort is that you have such a variety in surroundings.

The West Village has quiet golf villas surrounded by golf courses, it also has the tennis villas which are smack in the middle of all the activity.

The North Village is nestled in another golf course and mostly quiet.

The East Village is the most remote, and secluded.

River Island is bustling, like the tennis villas over at the West Village.

We prefer the North Village.  It's not as busy as the tennis villas, and not as remote as the East Village.   It's located in the middle of the resort.  So going to RI or to the West Village Clubhouse or the Publix grocery store is just 3-4 minutes away (by car ).

Owning there for so many years....the landscaping crew and their work hours have never annoyed me.   I'm on vacation...and close to the mouse....and the thrill rides....and DOLE WHIP'S....fab restaurants.....and a gorgeous TS unit......so lawn mowers and weed wackers and blowers.....not even a blip on my radar screen.        But that's just my family.  

People get aggravated on many different levels.  And have very diverse likes and dislikes.   Isn't that why Baskin Robins has 31 flavors?


----------



## Mel (Aug 13, 2007)

You have brought up something that really brings home the value of this website.  We each have different needs when vacationing - and for some of us those needs vary from vacation to vacation.

Because your needs are different than mine, a good set of detailed reviews is great.  When writing a review for any resort, don't just write about the things you didn't like, write about what you DID write.  If the unit has a DVR or TIVO, put that in your review.  You might take it for granted, but it might make the difference for another exchanger.

As with all resorts, which upgrades will be considered is up to the owners at that resort.  As you mention, many exchangers would like grills as OLCC, but the owners don't want them.  As much as I might use them, I don't want them there, because of maintenance issues - I've seen the condition of grills at some resorts, and they were a mess.  Keeping them clean would require maintenance staff to inspect them (and clean them) on a regular basis.  Unlike at home, many people using the grills don't clean up after themselves - I see this at state parks too.  So, it's not just the small expense of installing them, but the addition to my maintenance fees to keep them clean.

Assuming you have 1 grill per Golf Villa building, with someone spending an average of 20 minutes per night cleaning each grill (some nights more, some nights none), that's 2 hours split among those 4 villas per week - once you consider the entire cost, that bumps my maintenance fee up $20.

The problems you noted:

1 - the tub: it wasn't meant as a soaking tub.  The seat was probably design for those with mobility issues.  I've been to plenty of timeshares lately that don't have a tub at all, just showers!  Unlike the older Golf Villas, your unit should have been near an area with a hot tub, which is where I would go to soak after a long day at the parks.  Such a tub might be at the expense of something else in the unit, particularly in terms of space.  I remember looking at the cost of upgrading the bathroom when we purchased a new-construction home several years ago, and it wasn't worth the cost or lost space to me.

2 - The table - I can't think of any timeshare I've been to with seating for more than 8 at the main dining area, most fit 6 even if the units sleeps 8.  I do know the 3BR units should have had bar seating for the remainder of the party.  I realize this is not everyone sitting at the same table, but think of the space such a table would require - space that would be wasted except during the few meals where your whole groups sits down to a meal together.  So again, a trade-off between the table and general space.

3 - DVD player.  I don't think I've been to a resort recently with DVD players in the units.  In fact, I recall several years ago, most resorts had VCPs (players only) not VCR.  As for TIVO, again you're talking about the owners paying for a service for the exchangers.  Nickle and Dime me - that service would probably each owner another $5.  The solution to the DVD is to spend $50 on a portable DVD player which you can take with you anywhere.  yes, they've gotten that low, but if the resort were to purchase DVD players, I would expect them to be higher end simply because of the amount of use/abuse they would see.

4 Grills - you knew about that, and we've all had that discussion before.

5 - fitness center.  The EV fitness area wasn't meant to be full-featured.  You can find that in River Island of the WV clubhouse.  As for many resorts having a couple of sets of free weights, think of scale.  2 or 3 sets are fine in a small resort, not at OLCC.  Plus, I'm sure there are greater liability issues with free weights.  The places where I have seen the free weights, they sit unused.  So again - if anyone sees free weights in the fitness center at whatever resorts you visit, maybe a small mention in your review will help the OP.

6 - Mowing - another one we've discussed over and over.  It is a reality with being on a golf course.  Yes, they might be able to adjust the schedule in the winter, but I don't know if the grounds crew is hired directly by the resort, or is contracted.  If contracted, they might not be available later, because they're cutting elsewhere.  For us this has never been a problem because our children are up and bothering us at 7am anyway.

Disliking a resort because it doesn't meet your own needs does not equate to hating it.  You are right, you have many choices in Orlando.  Hopefully others with similar needs will read your post and choose a different resort, and those whose needs are a better fit will still find space at OLCC.  That is what is so great about the exchange systems - we have choices. Some resorts meet your needs, some meet mine.  I know people who have had similar feeling about some of the TUG "Top 10" resorts.  They're not perfect for everybody.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 13, 2007)

I like to sleep late whenevr I can so the lawn mowers waking me up early every other day would make me cranky. On the other hand, my son is an assistant superintendant at a Golf Course. Most of the mowing has to be done by 7:00 because that's the first tee time. So, I understand it but don't like it.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 13, 2007)

*DVD players are everywhere*



Mel said:


> 3 - DVD player.  I don't think I've been to a resort recently with DVD players in the units.  In fact, I recall several years ago, most resorts had VCPs (players only) not VCR.  As for TIVO, again you're talking about the owners paying for a service for the exchangers.  Nickle and Dime me - that service would probably each owner another $5.  The solution to the DVD is to spend $50 on a portable DVD player which you can take with you anywhere.  yes, they've gotten that low, but if the resort were to purchase DVD players, I would expect them to be higher end simply because of the amount of use/abuse they would see.



DVD players have become almost standard at most resorts new or old.  As you say they are inexpensive and they are as expected as VHS player/recorders used to be.  I'm surprised a resort that has as many feayures as OLCC wouldn't have them in the units by now.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 13, 2007)

Pat H said:


> I like to sleep late whenevr I can so the lawn mowers waking me up early every other day would make me cranky. On the other hand, my son is an assistant superintendant at a Golf Course. Most of the mowing has to be done by 7:00 because that's the first tee time. So, I understand it but don't like it.



It is a reality that the lawn needs to be mowed when the main theme of the resort revolves around golf (one of the main complaints seems to be that it doesn't resolve around the entertainment complexes (pools)) so the need to keep the courses in good shape is understood.  Still, I had been to OLCC almost 20 times before I had ever been awoke by a lawn mower so maybe it's the luck of the draw.  No resort is perfect but OLCC is my favorite resort and I notice the difference when staying at other resorts.

I disagree with the notice that the resorts will go with higher end DVD players.  Because they will take so much abuse and are so cheap to replace, I think they will go with inexpensive models rather than more expensive models.  And yes, I do agree that many of these items do nickel and dime the owners and there is a need to keep costs reasonable.  For owners, compared to the other maintenance fees in Orlando, I think they have done a reasonable job.


----------



## Mel (Aug 15, 2007)

While I don't think most resorts would go with $200 DVD players, I also wouldn't expect them to buy the cheapest units either - they don't want to have to replace them regularly.

I think it's kind of sad to realize that everybody want so many electronic devices in these timeshare units.  You're going on vacation, so why do you need to be plugged in 24-hours a day?  If the unit I exchange into has a big-screen TV, guess what my kids are going to want to do their entire vacation?  Maybe I should just use the vacation money to buy my own big screen TV?  What is the point of going somewhere else, if you're just going to sit inside in front of a TV anyway?


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 15, 2007)

Mel,

True.  I have a friend whose 12-year-old is addicted to Nintendo DS games so much that he is totally unaware of his surroundings and complains, when at, say, Disney or Universal - wanting to head back to the resort, so that he can play the games.  His mom is trying to break him of this by denying him the games for periods of time but it is difficult.  Likewise, many adults also want the latest and greatest at the resorts yet they may not have the same items at home.  I don't think watching a DVD with the family while on vacation is asking too much.  I do it periodically with my friend and her kids.  For some families, the vacation time is the only time they can get together as a family as the various normal activities in their lives pulled them apart and make family time difficult.


----------



## mrsstats (Aug 15, 2007)

When we go on vacation, we spend the day out go around, seeing sites etc.  But when we get back to our unit we want to be able to sit, watch TV, a video, use our laptop and just relax.  It is an important part of our vacation and a reason we want a timeshare instead of a hotel room.


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Orange Lake last year with 2 teens*

Luckily we are all different.  When we stayed (I am an owner so bias) last year we enjoyed our stay but I must admit that we weren't on the golf course and didn't spend much time in the unit.  We were too busy enjoying everything else that Florida has to offer.  I also must admit that we are pretty easy to please.  I was so frustrated with the flights and delays in Texas that I was just happy to finally arrive in Florida to spend some time.
Bart


----------



## Mel (Aug 16, 2007)

Gary, I agree that those things are nice to have, but they won't make or break my vacation.  I consider them luxuries.  I agree DVD players in the units would be nice, and I expect that will happen soon.  Free broadband access somewhere onsite would be nice, too - but I don't see it happening in all the units.  It could be done, but most people want wireless now, and over that size of resort it could be a real problem to maintain.

We already hear everyone who doesn't own in Orlando suggesting it is a bad place to own because of the high maintenance fees, among other things.  Yet these same people want the Orlando owners to pay for all these upgrades - upgrades many only expect to see in the Orlando timeshares.  The resort is accused of nickle-and-diming guests if they charge for phone usage (which is free, if they pay attention to what is considered local), and for internet access, but they forget that it is _us_, the timeshare owners, who pay for it otherwise.


----------



## armrecsys (Aug 16, 2007)

*orange lake cc*



Mel said:


> You have brought up something that really brings home the value of this website.  We each have different needs when vacationing - and for some of us those needs vary from vacation to vacation.
> 
> Because your needs are different than mine, a good set of detailed reviews is great.  When writing a review for any resort, don't just write about the things you didn't like, write about what you DID write.  If the unit has a DVR or TIVO, put that in your review.  You might take it for granted, but it might make the difference for another exchanger.
> 
> ...


Well said, I have owned there for years, and have traded all over. Many high price timeshare don't have every thing  that I think that I needed , but timeshare  does. The best part is this is if you don't like it don't go. More open time for others.


----------



## geekette (Aug 16, 2007)

Mel said:


> Gary, I agree that those things are nice to have, but they won't make or break my vacation.  I consider them luxuries.  I agree DVD players in the units would be nice, and I expect that will happen soon.  Free broadband access somewhere onsite would be nice, too - but I don't see it happening in all the units.  It could be done, but most people want wireless now, and over that size of resort it could be a real problem to maintain.
> 
> We already hear everyone who doesn't own in Orlando suggesting it is a bad place to own because of the high maintenance fees, among other things.  Yet these same people want the Orlando owners to pay for all these upgrades - upgrades many only expect to see in the Orlando timeshares.  The resort is accused of nickle-and-diming guests if they charge for phone usage (which is free, if they pay attention to what is considered local), and for internet access, but they forget that it is _us_, the timeshare owners, who pay for it otherwise.



I think that what you are saying is very reasonable.  The resort has many MANY amenities as it is.  To include EVERYTHING POSSIBLE is cost-prohibitive to the Owners.  The alternate strategy would be to assess fees to exchangers, and that also would also result in howling.  

If they please most of the people most of the time,  the resort is doing well, imo.

I do take exception to your tv-watching stance ("why not just stay home?").  ALmost always, my first full day I want to laze around and watch tv because I don't get a chance to do that at home.  All the better if I can soak in a tub while doing it.  We're all different.


----------



## Mel (Aug 16, 2007)

geekette said:


> I do take exception to your tv-watching stance ("why not just stay home?").  ALmost always, my first full day I want to laze around and watch tv because I don't get a chance to do that at home.  All the better if I can soak in a tub while doing it.  We're all different.


That wasn't aimed at you, but at the generation following us.   They don't seem to know how to "unplug."  I'm a Girl Scout leader, and some of my girl groan when I say "no electronics" when we go camping.  The leaders have cell phones, for emergencies, and the parents are supposed to call our local contact if they need something - that person has several ways of getting in touch with us, including calling the camp ranger (a  number we do not give out for obvious reasons) who can find us if necessary.  I had one girl who insisted her mother would require her to keep her cell with her, at which point I said her mother would need to make a choice - contact us the way everyone esle does, or don't send your daughter.

I do understand your desire to relax that first day.  We each have different needs, and have to choose our resorts accordingly - that's why some resorts are in higher demand than others.  Even so, I have never found the "perfect" resort, and my perfect wouldn't be yours anyway.

With OLCC West Village, some things need to be kept in mind.  This resort is 25 years old, yet it is pretty well maintained.  There are some fancy features missing, but you won't find them at any of the resort that age.  Some of those features can be found in other parts of the resort, others are unit specific, and you have to do without or exchange elsewhere.

The face of timesharing has changed over those 25 years, as have the expectations of "luxury" resorts.  The same has happened with new homes.  Some upgrades would require significant "retrofitting."  Sure, OLCC could choose to raze the existing buildings and start from scratch, but the need isn't there.  If someone really wants a jacuzzi tub in their bedroom, they can go to one of the resorts that offers it.  OLCC has different things you won't find at those resorts.  It all goes back to the camparison with how we travelled before timeshare.  How many of us would pay the necessary price to have similar accomodations in a hotel?  There's a reason Marriott, Hilton, and some of the others have higher maintenance fees.


----------



## geekette (Aug 16, 2007)

I agree - a specific resort should be chosen that best fits the needs of the vacationer.  I honestly don't care about the age of the resort, so long as it's clean and comfortable.  We've had great trips to motel conversions.  

The only "must" for me is a hot tub.  I don't care if it's a community tub or a jacuzzi in the unit.  It's a key component for my relaxation.  A resort that has several hot tubs would rank high in my selection process.

I do know what you mean (and thank you for expanding on it!) - there are many of the young that never take a break from technology.  There are relatives of mine that use videos as constant babysitters.  Time will tell how these children come to function in the world, outside of their own non-interactive silo.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mel said:


> Gary, I agree that those things are nice to have, but they won't make or break my vacation.  I consider them luxuries.  I agree DVD players in the units would be nice, and I expect that will happen soon.  Free broadband access somewhere onsite would be nice, too - but I don't see it happening in all the units.  It could be done, but most people want wireless now, and over that size of resort it could be a real problem to maintain.
> 
> We already hear everyone who doesn't own in Orlando suggesting it is a bad place to own because of the high maintenance fees, among other things.  Yet these same people want the Orlando owners to pay for all these upgrades - upgrades many only expect to see in the Orlando timeshares.  The resort is accused of nickle-and-diming guests if they charge for phone usage (which is free, if they pay attention to what is considered local), and for internet access, but they forget that it is _us_, the timeshare owners, who pay for it otherwise.


Mel,

I agree that we hear constantly that Orlando's maintenance fees are so high yet it is a place where many want to trade into.  There was a comment a few months back on another forum where RCI's exchange fee was higher than the resort that they owned maintenance fees.  Of course, the unwritten comments are that they expect more from the resorts that they trade to than what is at the resort that they own.  The concept of 'Tiger' traders is very close to this where you own a timeshare that has the lowest possible maintenance fees, trades virtually everywhere (good trader), and is a place where the owner never ever stays!  They really don't care about the resort other than low maintenance fees and the ability to trade where they want.  Then of course, you demand more from the resorts that you do stay at but you avoid having those same features at the resort that you do own as it increases the maintenance fees.  This is probably a little too cynical but seems close to some comments that I have read.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mel said:


> The face of timesharing has changed over those 25 years, as have the expectations of "luxury" resorts.  The same has happened with new homes.  Some upgrades would require significant "retrofitting."  Sure, OLCC could choose to raze the existing buildings and start from scratch, but the need isn't there.  If someone really wants a jacuzzi tub in their bedroom, they can go to one of the resorts that offers it.  OLCC has different things you won't find at those resorts.  It all goes back to the camparison with how we travelled before timeshare.  How many of us would pay the necessary price to have similar accomodations in a hotel?  There's a reason Marriott, Hilton, and some of the others have higher maintenance fees.



Thats one of the big problems with mega resorts and the one resort code/ranking. At OLCC you could get a new unit or a 25 year old unit and the unit features were completely different.  I doubt that the original sections could have maintained top rankings if they had to stand on their own rather than lumped in with the newer areas. Now that they have been broken into 4 ssections hopefully each will be ranked as they should be. 

There are plenty of other mega resorts with the same issues - Vistana, Summer Bay, Wastegate, Powatan and more.  There should be a limit for how many different builidngs/ages can be in one resort code as these "one code fits all" resorts don't give you a real chance to know what you will get in trade.


----------



## sandcastles (Aug 16, 2007)

I guess I am one of the few that like the West Village.  It's been a few years since I stayed there and I guess it was showing it's age, but it was very clean and most of all QUIET.  I don't like hearing people on the floor above or next door.  I'm a light sleeper and in many TS I get no sleep.

If I was taking my grandchildren I might want to be more in the center of things, but when it's just my husband and I we aren't interested in pools or most of the amenities.


----------



## Mel (Aug 16, 2007)

We'll see what happens once the overhaul of the West Village units is complete.  Then the North Village units will be slightly "newer" but will have the oldest furnishings.  West village will be like relatively new units, but with the old layouts - not a problem for me, since I like the golf villas.  

When we went to a presentation for River Island (before Global Access was introduced), the salesman was astonished that price wasn't our objection.  My objection to purchasing River Island is the crowds.  I don't want to be in an 8-storey building with kids running through the hallways.  I don't want someone else's kids in the unit above mine making noise, and I don't want to have to worry about my own kids running around.  I don't want to wait for an elevator, even if there are several.  I don't care about valet parking - I want my car in front of my unit, convenient at any time.

Sandcastles, you're right.  I much prefer the golf villas to any of the other units, even if I have to walk or drive to use the amenities.  They don't feel quite as much like a mega-resort as the hi-rise buildings.


----------



## JLB (Aug 16, 2007)

Maybe I missed something on the rest of the resort, but an *advantage* of the RI midrise is security.  It takes a key card to get in the building--well, except for the fact that sales is bringing a new prospect in every minute or so. 

If I'm not mistaken, everywhere else throughout the rest of the resort anyone could walk right up to the door of your unit.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 16, 2007)

We were at OLCC in late August 2006 and vowed we would never return- from the lack of customer service to all of the problems we had in our unit, we just weren't impressed.


----------



## Denny Crane (Aug 17, 2007)

We originally bought a resale 2 bed golf villa at oLCC then upgraded to the three bed Tennis Villa.
We love OLCC, we have been around the USA plus many vactaions in Europe (we own a week in span also) Nothing we have seen gold crown, has matched OLCC ameinities and villa quality.
We love the fact that the resort is large enough that its very quiet, that we do not need to leave the resort if we don't want to.
The lawnmowers has never bbothered us whatsoever.
If I want to play a DVD I do that on my Laptop and WiFi access if easy even from my apartment there.

We all have different requirements from our holidays, for us OLCC is ideal.
I have to say for UK and Europeans going to orlando for holiday 7am is the middle of the morning, have to be at the parks when the doors open!


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 17, 2007)

JLB said:


> Maybe I missed something on the rest of the resort, but an *advantage* of the RI midrise is security.  It takes a key card to get in the building--well, except for the fact that sales is bringing a new prospect in every minute or so.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, everywhere else throughout the rest of the resort anyone could walk right up to the door of your unit.



Jim,

There is a keyed entrance at the RI buildings but you can enter the building without using your room key at any time as it is has not been activated in the numerous times that I have been there over the past year.  The end doors and the outside stairwell doors require the use of the room key though.  And like others, I also like the West Village Golf villas.   I will be staying in the West Village Tennis Villas during my September 28th trip.  I'm looking forward to using the Olympic-size pool before it is replaced.  

As far as sales as concerned, that really is not a problem as the display units are on the ground floor and entrance to them is done from outside the building without the need to enter the building and use the hallways.

I was just at Powhattan and I found that I like that resort as well.  I miss the features and amenities that I normally have at OLCC, but overall I liked the resort.  One of the differences in this thread is the responses have been what exchangers want and what the owners want.  Other than the smaller bathrooms in the Golf Villas, I like the design much better than the newer units in the North or East Village (I like the design of the RI 2-bedroom units best) but then again, I like the larger, open living rooms space and the ability to park the car in front of the unit. Newer doesn't always mean better - just different as many newer units don't have the charm that the older units have.  Some people may prefer that differences but others may not.  

I was told a few years back that OLCC had the highest level of internal exchanges of any RCI resorts meaning that the owners are generally satisfied with the resort and want to go back.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 17, 2007)

*The mid rises are ruining Orlando timeshare*



Mel said:


> We'll see what happens once the overhaul of the West Village units is complete.  Then the North Village units will be slightly "newer" but will have the oldest furnishings.  West village will be like relatively new units, but with the old layouts - not a problem for me, since I like the golf villas.
> 
> When we went to a presentation for River Island (before Global Access was introduced), the salesman was astonished that price wasn't our objection.  My objection to purchasing River Island is the crowds.  I don't want to be in an 8-storey building with kids running through the hallways.  I don't want someone else's kids in the unit above mine making noise, and I don't want to have to worry about my own kids running around.  I don't want to wait for an elevator, even if there are several.  I don't care about valet parking - I want my car in front of my unit, convenient at any time.



Mel - You are in our school of thought. For us the Orlando experience at a timeshare means a maximum 3 story building, not many units in a building and a "cottage" type design.  The trend toward Manhattan style high rises clustered together at most if not all of the new resorts is NOT what Orlando should be about. I don't mind it on the coast or in an urban setting but it's not Orlando to us. 

I just read that the new tower at Bonnet Creek is 15 STORIES!  That isn't a timeshare thats a hotel or apartment complex.  

I guess thats why we actually prefer the older sections of resorts like Wastegate Villas over the Town Center or Lakes, the original Vistana and OLCC, and others as far as building styles go.  High (or mid -whatever) rises have no place in Orlando. They are just ways for the developer to squeeze more sales out of a smaller footprint.  And the parking - what a mess. No thanks. I'll stick to my 1-3 story buildings with parking nearby and an old Orlando feel.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 17, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> I just read that the new tower at Bonnet Creek is 15 STORIES!  That isn't a timeshare thats a hotel or apartment complex.



Ahhh... But think of the view from the top of that building.  If Bonnet Creek is even remotely constructed as well as Wynfield's Waikiki Beach, you wouldn't hear a thing from any unit above, below or next to you.  So that would make for a pleasant stay.    I will be happy to stay there, so close to Disney and with that view.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 17, 2007)

It all goes back to the Baskin Robbins 31 flavors concept.  Some think the higrise building are just grand.  Other's hate them.  

I agree with Mel, Gary and John.  I prefer no more than midrise buildings.   And as far as OL goes....the owner's are very involved and vocal.   

So....they are going to dictate what goes in and or stays out.   OL is RCI's number 1 resort for internal trades.  Over 60 percent!!   We owners love our resort.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 19, 2007)

*Small - Medium - Large - Extra Large - Humongous*




timeos2 said:


> High (or mid -whatever) rises have no place in Orlando. They are just ways for the developer to squeeze more sales out of a smaller footprint.  And the parking - what a mess. No thanks. I'll stick to my 1-3 story buildings with parking nearby and an old Orlando feel.


Our initial exposure to Orlando timeshares was at Vacation Village At Parkway.  The condo buildings there are way taller than 3 stories -- we were on the 8th floor as I recall when we stayed there on _Last Call_ in January 2006, & that wasn't the top level. 

But January 2006 was not our initial exposure to Vacation Village At Parkway.  That happened in 2002, on a promotional tour of Orlando & Ft. Lauderdale that involved Vacation Village timeshare tours both places.  That introductory tour of Vacation Village At Parkway in Orlando was our _Timeshare 101_ experience, & lots more information -- exaggerated & otherwise -- was presented than we could absorb.  But for us, that's when the seed was planted that soon grew into (resale) timeshare ownership.  So, later, when we had the chance to snag a _Last Call_ reservation at the timeshare where it all started for us, we leapt at it -- & had a great time while we were there. 

Looking back, I don't think there were any condo buildings there at all when we took that impression-making timeshare tour at Vacation Village At Parkway way back in 2002.  I think the condo units we were shown, with their super-impressive _Wow!_ factor, were mock-ups built strictly for sales-tour display in some temporary, trailer-type buildings that were still on the site in January 2006, though no longer in use at that time. 

However that may be, I think _timeos2_ is on to something that I had not realized till he mentioned it here.  With the exception of HGVC Sea World, I'd say the 3-story Orlando timeshares where we've stayed have been more pleasant overall than Vacation Village At Parkway, nice as that was.  And maybe that's why I have such continuing pride of ownership at the 2 Cypress Pointe timeshare phases where the Chief Of Staff & I own -- even though Phase II has 4- & 5-story buildings where it takes elevators to hoist the folks up to all the villas & units above ground level.  Who'd a-thunk? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JLB (Aug 19, 2007)

Sounds like the North Village.



timeos2 said:


> I'll stick to my 1-3 story buildings with parking nearby and an old Orlando feel.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 19, 2007)

*Never Mind.*

Whoops -- accidental re-post.  

What a _doofus_ ! (Me, not you.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## borntotravel (Aug 24, 2007)

We are owners at OLCC and enjoy it very much.  I'm sorry that people don't love that resort the way I do, but a previous poster is right.  Everyone has different standards that makes a resort appealing to them.  I will never stay at the Vistana Resort again because my condo was a filthly disgusting dump.  On the forums, people rave about how wonderful it is (go figure).  You also have to realize that there are going to be units that are scheduled to be refurbished, but until they are done they have to be used.  That's why I always ask for a newer unit or a newly refurbished unit where ever I go (Although I did this at Vistana, and I think they gave me the crappiest one there was).  Oh Well.

  I love the eight story buildings and here, as well as any resort, I want to be as high up as possible, top floor preferably.  The reason, you don't hear any outside noise and no children running around above your head.  Plus, I like to sit on the balcony and enjoy a nice glass of wine/cup of coffee and take in the view.  I do understand the people that are upset because of landscaping noises so early in the morning, although that's when it's done.  When I stayed at Vistana Resort, we had a first floor building and I was awoken bright and early by a couple of Spanish speaking women weeding around my balcony.  I wanted to yell at them at first, but then I realized, I'm on vacation - don't sweat it - they are just doing their jobs.

As for the DVD problem, I too enjoy watching TV or a movie during the evening.  I always bring my portable DVD player (with the appropriate cords) and hook it up to the TV if there is not one in the unit.  It doesn't take up much space and has come in handy on more than one occassion!  Just a thought.


----------



## Mel (Aug 28, 2007)

timetraveler said:


> So....they are going to dictate what goes in and or stays out.   OL is RCI's number 1 resort for internal trades.  Over 60 percent!!   We owners love our resort.



This is a very important factor!

Normally I think of resorts (and owners) fitting into two categories:

1)Exchangers - those resorts where most owners exchange out most of the time.

2)Users - those resorts where most owners use their own units.

While Orange Lake does see a great deal of deposits to RCI, a 60% internal exchange rate suggests that it really fits into category #1.  Even if owners never use their own units, that's still only 40% of the people there as outsiders, and that is assuming that when I exchange a non-OLCC week it's still considered internal because I own there.  If 20% of owners use their week each year (1 in 5 years), that 40% drops to 32%. 

When a resort is what I would call exchange-heavy, it is in the interest of owners to tailor the amenities and services to maximize trading power.  When an upgrade is considered, more owners will weigh the cost vs. the benefit gained by increased demand.  

When a resort is used more by owners, such upgrades are far less likely.  Owners will weight the cost vs. direct benefit to them.  We see this with various decision made at Orange Lake - no grills, all units going non-smoking, etc.  I think OLCC has managed to keep fees reasonable because so many of us stay there on a regular basis - the decision are being made by the same people who are using the resort.


----------



## geekette (Aug 28, 2007)

I think you are spot on.  If most owners don't give a whop finkle about grills, why pay for em??  



Mel said:


> This is a very important factor!
> 
> Normally I think of resorts (and owners) fitting into two categories:
> 
> ...


----------



## JLB (Aug 28, 2007)

Some of these comments seem to contradict/detract from bootleg's statement about Vistana and OL being the two resorts that made the most deposits to RCI, and the very nature of timeshares and timeshare sales in Orlando.  He said that Vistana deposits more than 77000 weeks per year, but I don't ever recall a figure for OL.  We all know it has been very high.

Having cut my timeshare teeth on/in Orlando, my sense of it is that the Big 3--Vistana, OL, and Wastegate--have sold a lot of weeks to folks for the purpose of exchanging, rather than for going to Orlando every year.

Perhaps it is atypical that we only stayed in our Florida resort *once* and that we have *never* stayed in our current resort, where we have owned since 1992.

I cite ourselves as the typical Orlando TS sales prospects and our experience over the 20 years since as fairly typical, with 100 deposits/exchanges.

Orlando is just naturally one of those locations that sells a ton of weeks to folks primarily for exchange purposes, that being a really, really, really big part of the Orlando Sales pitch.

By contrast, when we go to the resorts in SW FL in Snowbird Season, we see the same people every year, and very few units available to trade into, something else I have studied to death.


----------

